# new big photos, trying to get a few with detail



## trillions of atoms (Mar 30, 2008)

figured it out, thanks hick!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hick (Mar 30, 2008)

...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 30, 2008)

wow that thing is huge! let me try what u said hick- thanks bro!


----------



## headband (Mar 30, 2008)

toa, hick, how do you post pics like that?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 30, 2008)

ok lemme see if this works


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 30, 2008)

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 30, 2008)

ok i got it


----------



## Cole (Mar 30, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...


 


Mhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

some pretty robust buds you got there, send some my way haha

peace


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 12, 2008)

???????????


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 13, 2008)

ok maybe like this ??????????


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 13, 2008)

ok last guess but i doubt its gonna work




?????????????? ??? :huh:


----------

